
Print me a jet engine - xmpir
http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2012/11/additive-manufacturing?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/printajetengine
======
ZoFreX
I'm not really sure what relation the article's headline has to its content -
apart from the obvious problem that current 3D printing technology is nowhere
near accurate enough for the tolerances involved in a jet engine, I don't
think it will _ever_ be possible to print one entirely, as the fan blades are
each a single crystal of metal, and that's not a property you can achieve
through any 3D printing method (or any incremental building method - they need
to be created in one piece)

~~~
powertower
I was thinking the same thing.

They are most likely printing things that 1) don't move, and 2) aren't
subjected to any type of stress or heat.

I can't imagine that you can print something layer by layer with fused powder
and expect to make anything as solid and tolerant as the normal (crystal)
growth and/or casting/molding/etc processes make.

~~~
guard-of-terra
In fact powder metallurgy is not new, it's an established and respected way to
make various parts including ones for aerospace.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powder_metallurgy>

------
rayiner
Computer guys are so cute, what with their naivety about the speed of progress
in non-computer engineering fields. The article might as well be about
terraforming Mars.

~~~
guard-of-terra
What's wrong with terraforming Mars? I've read an article about it this week
and it was amazing: The gist of it
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fvitus-
wagner.dreamwidth.org%2F804242.html)

~~~
Egregore
Very interesting article, but what will happen if that cover film will be
broken in some part by a meteorit or by bad weather?

~~~
guard-of-terra
If you read comments to the post, the proposed solutions are: self-healing
film for tiny holes; baloons that move with the air flow and plug the holes
with their bodies for medium holes; and evacuation to a safe place for a huge
holes once in a century. It is a Russian blog so most ideas reside not in the
article but down in comments :)

------
ericelias
While the title is clearly suggesting that an entire jet engine is to be
printed. The details of this application as stated in the article point to the
specific method of laser sintering, which as a form of 3D printing, is useful
to creating specific parts.

This article does illustrate the different methods of 3D or additive printing
capabilities, outside of the common knowledge we seem to be exposed to through
the maker movement. NASA / Military has also explored a multitude of options
with additive printing, battle field printing and space station printing.

In regards to parts such as fan blades, which are mainly composite materials
in recent engines, this would not be applicable. Where there are parts that
are subject to extreme heat and must retain certain properties, therefore,
expensive to manufacture, this process has many benefits as highlighted.

EDIT: In the case of "extreme heat", it may apply for certain types of metals.

[http://machinedesign.com/article/new-superalloys-boost-
direc...](http://machinedesign.com/article/new-superalloys-boost-direct-metal-
laser-sintering-0824)

[http://www.onlineamd.com/amd-0310-laser-sintered-titanium-
eo...](http://www.onlineamd.com/amd-0310-laser-sintered-titanium-eos-
shellabear.aspx)

~~~
pocketstar
In regards to parts such as turbine blades(parts subjected to extreme heats
and pressures), which are usually made of single crystal nickel-based
superalloys, this would also NOT be applicable. That is until 3D printers have
the resolution to print atom by atom....

------
wwwtyro
Some part of me refuses to let this go unsaid. I'm sorry in advance.

sudo print me a jet engine

~~~
powertower
> sudo print me a jet engine

 _sudo: can't open /private/IP/license/jet-engine: Permission denied._

 _sudo: no valid Intellectual Property license on file to print object._

 _sudo: contacting authorities, reporting potential IP violation attempt._

 _sudo: locking down local system to preserve evidence... [done]_

 _sudo: quitting. have a nice day._

~~~
frugalfirbolg
lol, he must have had the 2015 version of Ubuntu ;)

------
primitur
I'm already 3d-printing most parts of the RC foamies that I need (except ..
the foam materials itself), so .. props, control-surface elements (horns),
motor-mounts, etc. So, its at least happening ("sudo 3dprint airplane") on the
micro- level.

It will scale, eventually. I guess as soon as someone gets serious about the
reproducible nano-compositor/decompositor style of printnozzle..

~~~
jacquesm
You don't happen to have some pictures or a blog entry about that lying around
do you? Sounds fascinating!

~~~
primitur
I don't, but you can see lots of great RC stuff on <http://thingiverse.com/>
as well as in the forums of <http://rcgroups.com/> where there are a great
deal of hobbyist builders pressing these new techs - as always - into serious
use.

------
zybler
That's great. I'll wait awhile before boarding a plane with 3D-printed Engine,
that's for sure.

------
pebb
Print me some food.

